# Toni Dark - der stammtisch



## marc (14. November 2007)

Hier möchten wir uns zu einem Stammtisch verabreden (der letzte war vor gut 1 Jahr und ist bissl eingeschlafen  ) um uns einfach zu treffen, zu quatschen und auch Dinge zu besprechen wie den aktuellen Rosskopftrail.
Wer also sich berufen fühlt Freerider zu sein oder einfach nur etwas dazu beitragen möchte darf sich gern hier melden.

Zeitpunkt wäre mal der *8. Dezember, Samstag*. Location war letztes Mal das Enchilada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Vorschläge werden dankend angenommen.

Also an alle Team mit und ohne Glieder von Toni Dark, unserem geistreichen Vordenker  , lasst mal hören wer kommt und wohin es geht.

Gruß marc


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (14. November 2007)

da kann der Arne jetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil85 (14. November 2007)

Bin au dabei


----------



## blackforest (14. November 2007)

So Maedels jetzt haltet euch fest, an dem Tag kann sogar der Chef persoenlich: 

Naemlich ich  

Location find ich super, Bohnen, Pollo Frito usw gibts hier ja nirgends  

Ich freu mich wirklich den ganzen Haufen mal wieder zu sehen. Also machts gut bis dahin und brecht euch nix.


----------



## waldman (14. November 2007)

ich bin auch dabei. 
location bin ich für was andres. vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein wo ich lieber hingehn würde.


----------



## Racer86 (14. November 2007)

na das kann ja lustig werden wenn sogar der chef wieder im lande is 

bin aufjedenfall dabei


----------



## blackforest (14. November 2007)

das wird auf jeden Fall lustig. Ich kauf da noch ein bischen Tequila und Mezcal, kostet hier der Liter ca. 2 Euro.


----------



## Racer86 (14. November 2007)

ich hät gern 5 liter mezcal und noch was anderes leckeres   en sack voll


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (15. November 2007)

na das hört sich doch super an!


----------



## TinaR (15. November 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> ich bin auch dabei.
> location bin ich für was andres. vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein wo ich lieber hingehn würde.



.... müssten dann eine location wählen, wo der whiskey besonders gut mit dem strohhalm vom tisch schmeckt  

ach ja, ich komme natürlich auch


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. November 2007)

Moin

An dem Wochenende kann ich leider nicht - wir besuchen die Schwiegereltern. Ist schon länger geplant.
So ein Mist.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (16. November 2007)

bring die schwiegereltern einfach mit....


----------



## kona.orange (16. November 2007)

Oder um...


----------



## marc (16. November 2007)

...dann aber nicht mitbringen. Wir haben keinen Beton 

Der Kerle hat aber auch immer was mit den Eltern, heidenei


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (19. November 2007)

...also
der Termin mit der Schwiegermama ist leider nicht zu verschieben.

Ich weiß, Ihr lechzt alle nach Spirituosen und Nachos aber: 
Wäre es möglich, dass wir den Stammtisch am 15.12. besetzen? Oder ist schon reserviert!

MfG


----------



## marc (20. November 2007)

Von mir aus gerne, es wird sich jedoch immer jemand melden der dann und dort nicht kann. Von daher ist die Frage...wie weit schieben wir  
Möchte nicht daß wir das Treffen mit den Worten beginnen: " Sternzeit 3007.94 an Bord von Enchilada 1...."  

Ich würd sagen wir machen das so:

JEDER der Interesse hat soll nun schreiben wann er kann, auch Mehrfachnennung.

Auswahl:

1.12

8.12

15.12

22.12

die Mehrheit entscheidet, dann kann ich auch absehen wieviel denn kommen.
ok.

gruß marc


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (20. November 2007)

Oh mann

Bin wohl von meiner OP noch ganz benebelt. Der 15.12. fällt bei mir auch flach! Tut mir leid, dass ich alles durcheinander gewirbelt habe!

Es bleibt also dabei: Ich könnte nur am 01.12.07 (großes Pionierehrenwort)

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (20. November 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Oh mann
> 
> Bin wohl von meiner OP noch ganz benebelt. Der 15.12. fällt bei mir auch flach! Tut mir leid, dass ich alles durcheinander gewirbelt habe!
> 
> ...



Wieviel Schwiegereltern hast Du denn   

Tina und Marc können an allen Terminen


----------



## PräsidentThoma (20. November 2007)

1.12. fänd ich auch gut


----------



## Phil85 (20. November 2007)

Mir egal, kann an allen Terminen


----------



## waldman (20. November 2007)

herrgott leut.
am 1.12 können arne und matthias nicht. deshalb hatten wir ja den termin auf den 8.12. gelegt.
am 22.12. kann ich nicht, ist find ich auch zu spät.

wie wärs denn einfach mit dem 7.12.
generell fänd ich an einem freitag eh besser.


----------



## Racer86 (20. November 2007)

also ich wäre auch für den 7.12 oder 8.12 welcher is mir egal,da ich evtl am ersten noch garnicht zurück bin 

zumal ohne den chef kann ja kein treffen stattfinden wo soll den das hinführen


----------



## marc (21. November 2007)

Also dann sei es so wie der Rat beschlossen hat:

7 oder 8 Dezember. Wo und wann genau machen wir kurzfristig.






 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wichtig ist nur


----------



## PräsidentThoma (21. November 2007)

7. is auch gut


----------



## waldman (21. November 2007)

kennt jemand von euchs "cum tempore" ?

da könnt ich günstig pasta organisieren. muss es aber rechtzeitig wissen. am besten bis ende woche.

also jetz is fest: *7.12.*


----------



## kingofdirt (21. November 2007)

super! der 7. ist galub echt am besten. wo ist mir eigentlich egal...


----------



## TinaR (22. November 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> kennt jemand von euchs "cum tempore" ?
> 
> da könnt ich günstig pasta organisieren. muss es aber rechtzeitig wissen. am besten bis ende woche.
> 
> also jetz is fest: *7.12.*



och nööööö, keine pasta........die gibts bei uns schon jeden tag  
ich fand den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gar nicht so schlecht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (22. November 2007)

Ich fand den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auch net schlecht. Vor allem Toni Dark´s Whiskey Orgie war klasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schau mer mal wo´s hingeht...


----------



## waldman (22. November 2007)

bin kein so ein großverdiener wie ihr.
im enchilada ists immer so teuer. außerdem isses voll de juppi midlife crisis schuppen.
entweder sind kinder da oder juppies, in der regel beides


----------



## PräsidentThoma (22. November 2007)

wie wärs mit cafe atlantik?da sind die preise korrekt und man kann auch günstig gut essen.und die musik passt auch


----------



## Racer86 (22. November 2007)

also ich wäre vom essen her auch fürs enchilada   aber von mir aus kann es auch wo anders hingehn, hauptsache es gibt genug zu trinken  

schöne grüße aus erfurt


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. November 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> bin kein so ein großverdiener wie ihr...



...und nicht zu vergessen, dass Du meine Ration mitessen bzw. mitrinken musst...


----------



## kingofdirt (22. November 2007)

also da es allen egal ist und der Ansgar in die Cum Tempore möchte schließe ich mich seiner meinung an!
Gehen wir da was essen und dann noch in der Stadt was trinken!


----------



## waldman (22. November 2007)

ok, wieviel leut sind wir:
arne
marc
tina
boris
jackson
basti
toni dark
phil
timo
ich

andre ??
volker ??
kasul ??
chrizchroz ??
ton ??
muggn ??

falls ich jemanden vergessen habe tut mir das leid  

ihr müsst natürlich nich alleine kommen, wer jemanden mitbringen möchte kann das gern tun. sollte es vielleicht vorher anmelden wegen der reservierung.

auch andere biker die kommen wollen sind herzlich willkommen sich hier zu melden (lasst euch nicht von dem toni dark geschwatze abhalten  der tut euch nix)


----------



## marc (23. November 2007)

Reservier doch einfach mal für 14 un feddich is....  
Danach sammeln wir alle für Ansgar damit er das nächste Mal wieder mit kann ins Enchilada


----------



## Deleted 87531 (23. November 2007)

Sers zammen,

ich bin in der Woche im Schwobenländle  
un komm erst irgendwann nachts am 7. heim, vorausgesetzt die DB Streikt net sonst hock ich in Stg. rum     

Fänds auf jeden Fall interessant mal im Anschluß (hier oder andernorts) nen Fazit  vom Stammtisch zu hörn/ zu lesen   

Ansonsten wünsch ich viel Spass   und viel, viel    
und wenig :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (24. November 2007)

jaja des is mal wieder typisch. En Devinci fahrn aber kein Geld mehr zum Essen haben   

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Berggams (24. November 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> ok, wieviel leut sind wir:
> 
> volker ??



schade, schade, schade,

find ich, dass ich dieses Mal aussetzen muss 
Wir haben am 7. nämlich unsere Firmen-Weihnachtsfeier.
Da die Feier üblicherweise auch bis in die frühen Morgenstunden andauert, sehe ich keine Chance später noch dazu zu stossen.

Wünsche allen Teilnehmenden einen gelungenen Abend 

Ansgar kann ja einen Whiskey für mich mittrinken, vorausgesetzt die Tischfläche ist ausreichend groß


----------



## actionjackson (24. November 2007)

Hi,
Ansgar hat´s ja schon geschrieben, bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Und die Location is mir, wie den meisten auch egal.
Bis dahin "Maach et jut, schwing de Hut.


----------



## waldman (24. November 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> jaja des is mal wieder typisch. En Devinci fahrn aber kein Geld mehr zum Essen haben



du musst die wichtigen dinge im leben sehen   

ansonsten find ich marcs vorschlag mit dem Geldsammeln für nächstes mal echt gut


----------



## DHSean (24. November 2007)

... das ich das jetzt erst mitbekommen, tzzz - bin natürlich auch dabei !


----------



## marc (26. November 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> jaja des is mal wieder typisch. En Devinci fahrn aber kein Geld mehr zum Essen haben



...war auch mein zweiter Gedanke.  

Jetzt schaun wir das mal an und wenn wir noch Hunger haben oder das Essen net so gut ist dann sind wir ja flexibel. Ob ich dann mal in dem Studibistro frage warum die Nachts immer ohne Licht auf der Strasse fahren und das obwohl es Radwege gibt....     ok das war offtopic, aber es nervt langsam 

Ansgar , wenn´s im CumTempore net schmeckt dann gibt Gruppenprügel, das weißt du, gell?

Gruß Juppie Dark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (26. November 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Ansgar , wenn´s im CumTempore net schmeckt dann gibt Gruppenprügel, das weißt du, gell?
> 
> Gruß Juppie Dark



hi juppie dark,
ich kann sie ja fragen obs eiweißshake gibt  oder kann dir ja en pack von den leckeren gepressten garnelen mitbringen


----------



## marc (26. November 2007)

...die fiesen Dinger. Nee, da hab ich glaub vorerst mal genug.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eiweiß hört sich gut an


----------



## waldman (26. November 2007)

marc schrieb:


> ...die fiesen Dinger. Nee, da hab ich glaub vorerst mal genug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
deshalb waren die streichhoelzer in portes du soleil so wichtig


----------



## marc (26. November 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> deshalb waren die streichhoelzer in portes du soleil so wichtig



oh ja....  

Gibts schon ne Uhrzeit wegen Treffen?


----------



## waldman (26. November 2007)

ich reservier mal auf 19 uhr wie letztes mal auch


----------



## waldman (27. November 2007)

also jetz is fix.
*am 7.12. um 19 uhr im "cum tempore"*
hab für 15 personen reserviert.


----------



## blackforest (29. November 2007)

Also fuer Marc koennt ich hier auch noch ein bischen im GNC = General Nutrition Center rumstoebern und ne Familienpackung Weightgainer oder sowas mitbringen.

Die Bilder auf den Packungen sehen auf jeden Fall schonmal vielversprechend aus


----------



## marc (29. November 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Also fuer Marc koennt ich hier auch noch ein bischen im GNC = General Nutrition Center rumstoebern und ne Familienpackung Weightgainer oder sowas mitbringen.
> 
> Die Bilder auf den Packungen sehen auf jeden Fall schonmal vielversprechend aus



...so eine Packung Eiweiß als Mitbringsel...davon bin ich eh schon ausgegangen


----------



## Phil85 (29. November 2007)

> also jetz is fix.
> am 7.12. um 19 uhr im "cum tempore"
> hab für 15 personen reserviert.



Wo ist den das ??


----------



## waldman (29. November 2007)

hier ne karte:
ist direkt neben dem copyshop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (30. November 2007)

Ich komme nicht. Bin auf nem Geburtstag.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (10. Dezember 2007)

Abend zusammen,

wollt mal nachfragen ob jmd mal kurz zusammenfassen könnte was denn am 7ten so gelaufen ist?

Dank un Gruß


----------



## marc (11. Dezember 2007)

Lustige Runde - lecker Nudeln mit verschiedenen Soßen - hässliche Bilder (ein hässliches weniger) - dubiose Gestalten denen die Bilder gefallen hatten und unsere Nudeln auch schmeckten - einzigstes Lokal in FR ohne Rauchverbot? - lustig war´s immer noch - früh nach Hause wegen Altersmüdigeit  - Ende


----------



## marc (31. März 2008)

wär mal wieder ein Stammtisch fällig, wie schauts aus?

Diesmal such ICH die Location aus , tendier aber wieder stark zum Enchilada. Würde mich aber über Vorschläge freuen. Ausgenommen davon: waldmann     *duckundweg*


Marc


----------



## Phil85 (31. März 2008)

> Diesmal such ICH die Location aus , tendier aber wieder stark *zum Enchilada.*



Wäre ich aufjeden fall dabei  

happy hour


----------



## FaceGrind (31. März 2008)

geil, gibt der chef dann einen aus?

eigentlich könnte man den stammtisch bei schönem wetter auch nach draußen verlegen, so mit grill und so..nur so ne idee..


----------



## kingofdirt (31. März 2008)

hey warum gehen wir nicht mal ins enchilada??? 

Der Auerhahn in der Escholzstr. ist auch ganz cool. Lecker Essen und faire Preise.


----------



## DHSean (31. März 2008)

naturburschen-typ wie ich bin tendiere ich auch zum grillen


----------



## Deleted 87531 (31. März 2008)

DHSean schrieb:


> naturburschen-typ wie ich bin tendiere ich auch zum grillen





Grillen is goooillll 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (31. März 2008)

Der "Bettelstudent" wäre auch ne Alternative.


----------



## Toni Dark (31. März 2008)

Enchilada ist mir zu billig, in so nen runtergekommenen Schuppen geh ich ned. Und als Chef hab ich eh das letzte Wort 





So aber jetzt mal ehrlich, grillen mit nem Kasten Bier fänd ich auch sehr geil. Und weil wir ja alle Freerider sind grillen wir hinterm Kybfelsen und fahren dann nachts um halb 2 Richtung Freiburg runter.
Haben Ansgar und ich schonmal so gemacht, war sehr geil. 


Vorallem das Reifenflicken um halb drei war ganz groß


----------



## marc (1. April 2008)

Grillen ist auch ne feine Idee! Für alle die dann noch Hunger haben - Enchilada  

Wenn Du wüsstest warum ich Dich damals als Toni Dark Chef vorgeschlagen hab....


----------



## kona.orange (1. April 2008)

Lust hätt ich auch. Könnte ja wieder n bischen (Grill)Stoff besorgen.


----------



## FaceGrind (1. April 2008)

spanferkel...


----------



## waldman (1. April 2008)

bin auch fürs grillen.

seit letztem stammtisch wissen ja alle dass ich eine abneigung gegens enchilada hab.

oder nochn vorschlag: crash und dann kts 

eigentlich wäre ich ja fürs ruefetto. freitag abend zur funky dance night. dann könnten wir mal schauen wer von euch den rythmus im blut hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (2. April 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> bin auch fürs grillen.
> 
> seit letztem stammtisch wissen ja alle dass ich eine abneigung gegens enchilada hab.



...nur weil Du denkst es gibt da keine Gläser. Das ist aber nicht so - ehrlich jetzt!  

Bei Unstimmigkeiten hat in früheren Kulturen immer der Ältestenrat entschieden


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (2. April 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> oder nochn vorschlag: crash und dann kts
> 
> eigentlich wäre ich ja fürs ruefetto. freitag abend zur funky dance night. dann könnten wir mal schauen wer von euch den rythmus im blut hat



uhh, unsere Dancing Queen!


----------



## marc (2. April 2008)

waldmann = Salsamann


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (2. April 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> bin auch fürs grillen.
> 
> seit letztem stammtisch wissen ja alle dass ich eine abneigung gegens enchilada hab.
> 
> ...



Ich denke mit genügend Alkohol im Blut startest Du die Funky Dance Night auch am Grill. Dafür braucht man nicht ins Ruefetto


----------

